# Working in El Prat, living in Sitges or Castelldefels, toll roads etc.....



## sophiejackson (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi 
I hope someone can give me some advice. My husband and I have to relocate to Spain in the next 4 weeks as he has just got a job at El Prat Airport.
We are very excited and now we have to decide where to live etc in a relatively short space of time!
I have been looking online and contacted estate agents in SItges, but I'm starting to think Castellfedels may be a better option as it's not such a long drive to the aiport. There doesn't seem to be as much long term rental property in Castellfedels though, unlike SItges.
Also, if we live in Sitges I am seeing that there is a toll road that husband will have to use twice a day, which is going to add up.
Can anyone give me any advice?
Also, does anyone know if we can get a Via-T electronic car pass thingy? This could save him time and money if he uses the motorway everyday.
We weren't planning to open a Spanish bank account as he already has a euro account with a uk bank, I'm starting to think we could only get a Via-T car pass if we bank with a spanish bank.......
Thanking you in advance for any help you can give me


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry only just seen this as am new to this forum.
You can avoid the toll road to Sitges if you take the costal road - although it's slower. Both Castellfedels and Sitges should have lots of rental properties but being summer many will be rented out. Perhaps take a look at Gava as well - it's even closer to El Prat. 
I would suggest you open a Spanish Bank account as it will be useful. 

Good luck!


----------

